# PDCH Solstice!!



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Solstice earned her PDCH at our USDAA trial yesterday! Only six GSDs before her have earned this title, and I'm pretty sure she's the first white shepherd. I know I don't post a lot so you don't really know us but this is a pretty big accomplishment for her. When we first started group classes she was too terrified to even go near the equipment, and here we are now! She also accomplished this just before her 3rd birthday in a couple weeks, so she's come a long way in a short time and I'm eager to see her confidence continuing to improve. She's not as fast or confident in trials as she is at home, but getting better all the time.










Here is video of some of our runs over the weekend. We're not the fastest out there but we get it done! Team Jumpers was the first run of the weekend and looots of dogs E'd on that course (especially in the first 5 obstacles), so I'm glad we made it through. Over the weekend we Qd in every class but one, where Solstice said it was too scary to do the teeter by herself in the gamble.

USDAA Laramie 2014 - YouTube

Now if Ryker can ever get a fricken Starters Jumpers Q, that will be like getting a championship with him...


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Huge :congratulations: That's awesome


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Excellent!! Congrats! 

She's a very pretty girl.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Congratulations! It's nice to see all that hard work pay off.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Way to go!


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Yay Solstice! I remember you posting about your ups and downs with her. It is so wonderful to hear about how well she is doing! You should be proud.  You guys make a great team!


----------



## KentuckyFenway (Jul 27, 2014)

Oh how amazing for you guys! Great job.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Congrats! Great job and thanks for the picture too!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Huge congrats to you both!


----------



## ofl52 (Apr 11, 2013)

Congrats...it is awesome to see a white shepherd accomplish so much...Proof that they are great dogs along with a dedicated human to guide them....

Beautiful dog by the way....If I can ask, what is your grooming routine-what do you use to keep her looking so white...


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Congratulations!!


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I agree, ofl52, I like having a white shepherd out there even if she is a scaredy-cat nerve-bag most of the time.  Agility has helped her confidence tremendously. And there are very few GSDs competing in agility in our area.

I don't really do much to keep her looking white. She stays pretty white on her own. I give her a bath maybe every 3-4 months (I use Groomer's Edge whitening shampoo), sometimes just rinse her off if she gets really dirty/muddy. Otherwise she keeps herself pretty clean.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Haven't been on here in a while but decided to check the agility section because I knew you were getting close!! 

CONGRATS on this huge accomplishment!!!!!!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

It is touching hearing of your teamwork in reaching your accomplishment....Congrats!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Great job to both of you!


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

That's awesome, congratulations!!!


----------

